# Adding SMTP address on Server 2012 w/ Office 365



## inthecloset (Jan 8, 2009)

We have a Server 2012 network with our email recently transitioned to Office 365. There are some user changes I can make in the Admin area of O365, but some will not save, reporting instead that the changes must be made from within our network.

I have a user who has married and wants to change her email address to reflect her new name. I want to add an SMTP address with her married name and make it the primary, so she will still get mail heading to her old, but her reply and outgoing address will be the new one.

O365 won't let me do this, referring me back to my network, but for the life of me I can't find where this can be done. When I google it, the articles I find are primarily about installing the SMTP service, rather than adding an SMTP address to a user's setup.

Without an Exchange server, where do I make this change?

Thanks for any help.


----------

